# Does passing gas spook game?



## bullsnot

After reading the thread about fires and scent I started to wonder about what other bad habits I have as far as contaminating my camo with scents that may spook game. 

The other day while sitting next to a game trail I suddenly had the urge to pass gas. I immediately thought of the smoke thread. So I tried to hold it. After about 15 minutes I felt like I was going to pop and I had to clinch certain muscles quite tightly and it was quickly becoming a distraction. I felt conflicted.

Then I had the thought of the sound that comes with it. I don't think I've ever heard game pass gas and I wondered if when they do if it sounds differently. I wondered if the sound of a human passing gas would be unique and heard for quite some distance. Of course as some of your more experienced gas passers know there is an art to making it quiet but it does take some discipline and practice. 

So does the smell of passing gas spook game? Certainly it has to stay in your clothing for quite some time. How about the sounds of passing gas? Does that spook game? What techniques do you use to avoid this problem, do you cut certain meals out of your hunting menu?


----------



## NHS

This is an AWESOME topic for a thread. I have many passing thoughts on the matter. I'm interested to see you all air out your ideas with this one. I'm sure there will be a lot of fluff as well as some with more substance.


----------



## Loke

I think that most of the opinions expressed in this thread will be nothing more than hot air. Others will be full of ****. Some just might be a combination of both. I guess that we will have to sit back and see just where this ends up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

All fluff aside, I usually stay off smelly foods during the hunt. Garlic is strictly off limits and spicy Mexican food gets the toss too. As far as formidable flatulences flabbergastingly flushing furry friends away from your position, I don't know, You'd have to be pretty close for them to hear you, and if they smell it, well you're busted regardless of weather you cut the cheese or not. Stank is stank in the mind of a deer...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Alright, this has been one of my best kept secrets and today, I'm letting it go.

36 hours before I set out elk hunting, I take a mixture of pine oil, sage oil and elk estrus and mix it with 1 oz. of Jim Beam and chase it with a warm Schlitz.

Now, after 24 hours, preferably the night before I set out to hunt, I like to wear my hunting clothes to bed and make sure my bag is zipped up tight with just my nose poking out. In the morning, I am typically sufficiently scented and ready to make tracks. Don't forget to not resist the urge to break wind. The only caveat I would add is to muffle the releases some how. I am going to go ahead and suggest a cough silencer and duct tape, but to each his own.


----------



## pheaz

Sounds like a shart just waitin to happen TREE


----------



## Bears Butt

I know for sure it does not spook ducks. Actually, if you go to a pharmacy and purchase some of that clear hose used for oxygen masks, and put that up a certain part of your anatomy. Then run the other end out to one of your decoys it really adds some movement to the spread.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

pheaz said:


> Sounds like a shart just waitin to happen TREE


Adult diapers will take care of potential sharts, and they tend to muffle things. My grand dad taught me about this method. He was an amazing feller. He could actually manipulate his butt cheeks to sound like a cow in estrus when he ripped ass.


----------



## BPturkeys

I think smoke is a great human odor neutralizer! The smell of farts don't scare deer! Human odor scares deer! I have to LOL when I see guys blowin good money on all this fancy scent killing stuff they have on the market today. Oh, I guess the stuff works ok, but nothing works better than standin in the smoke of a good old pine fire! Smoke covers the human scent the best!
Now as to fartin, I do know that an old gobbler will sound off if he hears a good loud fart.


----------



## pheaz

Treehugnhuntr said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a shart just waitin to happen TREE
> 
> 
> 
> Adult diapers will take care of potential sharts, and they tend to muffle things. My grand dad taught me about this method. He was an amazing feller. He could actually manipulate his butt cheeks to sound like a cow in estrus when he ripped ass.
Click to expand...

A picture in my mind I could have done without. Thanks for sharin though.


----------



## pheaz

Bears Butt said:


> I know for sure it does not spook ducks. Actually, if you go to a pharmacy and purchase some of that clear hose used for oxygen masks, and put that up a certain part of your anatomy. Then run the other end out to one of your decoys it really adds some movement to the spread.


And that there is just wrong even the thought :roll:


----------



## sawsman

Heck no it doesn't spook them! It might make 'em perk up a bit though.

A short blast of gas doesn't linger long, but leaving your plasta next to a tree or bush can stink the area up for days.. :O•-:


----------



## Hokansonta

when ya gotta fart ya gotta fart


----------



## JERRY

It's not a problem as long as they are not within earshot, or down wind. Just sayin'.  

By the way elk do fart. I've heard them. Unfortunately I was down wind, and yes they do stink. Not quite like Tree's concoction though.


----------



## Al Hansen

Just a word of caution to you fellers over 60................"if you're over 60 , never trust a fart" :shock: Jus' sayin...................... :O•-:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Al, you are always looking out for folks. What a giver you are.


----------



## Fowlmouth

The night before a big hunt I eat lots of nutter butters, sour cream and onion potato chips and boiled eggs then wash it all down with a few beers. I don't know if it scares deer and elk away, but I have never seen another hunter in my spot! :shock:


----------



## pkred

I had an arrow in the last 400 bull in Utah. The shot was high but i was using an EPEK broad head so I had no worries. The Bull ran out across the high meadow in the Manti's. I used my hoochi mamma on him but he would not turn, so I set my FOX pro to ELK crack and let er blast. I'll be dammed if it wasn't that re-fried bean angel that emerged from a certain area of the body that turned that bull around. He was right at 110 yards so I put my 50 pin on him and raised up a little(i have practiced 4 hours a day for the last 36 years to 100 yards) and pow nailed him in two lungs the heart the spleen and the left testicle. The bull went down. I then turned to Doyle Moss and thanked him for shipping this bull in from Idaho and keeping him surrounded in this meadow on the Manti, and finally for parking his truck on the road to the canyon to keep the locals out. And think If I had never been in that poker game with Anis and the SFW boys I never would have won this tag.


----------



## OKEE

Bears Butt said:


> I know for sure it does not spook ducks. Actually, if you go to a pharmacy and purchase some of that clear hose used for oxygen masks, and put that up a certain part of your anatomy. Then run the other end out to one of your decoys it really adds some movement to the spread.


Short piece of garden hose would make a good elk bugle :mrgreen: with a little practice to hit the high notes.


----------



## NHS

OKEE said:


> Short piece of garden hose would make a good elk bugle :mrgreen: with a little practice to hit the high notes.


Now we're talking! If someone came up with the correctly shaped reed, and a feller could develop proper sphincter control.....WALLA! You'd have yourself a hands free cow call!! You'd just have to be extra careful to not confuse it with your mouth reed. That might be easy to do when sitting on a game trail in the dark.


----------



## jahan

One day I was walking with my Grandpa before he passed away and he ripped one, like he always did. Normally he just goes on with his business as if nothing ever happened, but on this occasion he turn to me and says, "Did you here that buck grunt." I think this answers your question. :mrgreen:


----------



## wapiti67

I have personal experience with the "Never trust a fart" business...I think the edict should extend to those 35 and up...just saying....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

wapiti67 said:


> I have personal experience with the "Never trust a fart" business...I think the edict should extend to those 35 and up...just saying....


Me too! I was on the treadmill one morning with an unusually amount of guttural activity going on. All morning long I had been tooting away with no problem at all. I was about ten minutes into my workout when the urge hit again. I thought nothing of it and pushed hard to evacuate the pending flatus. Wrong! I sharted down both legs and all over the treadmill. I was going at a pretty good clip too so the spinning force of the treadmill belt spun the shat all over the wall behind me. In an instant me, the treadmill, and the walls all had a big wide brown shat stripe. Not good! I'm just glad I wasn't at a public gym at the time...

I used to trust em, not any more!


----------



## Al Hansen

TEX-O-BOB said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal experience with the "Never trust a fart" business...I think the edict should extend to those 35 and up...just saying....
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I was on the treadmill one morning with an unusually amount of guttural activity going on. All morning long I had been tooting away with no problem at all. I was about ten minutes into my workout when the urge hit again. I thought nothing of it and pushed hard to evacuate the pending flatus. Wrong! I sharted down both legs and all over the treadmill. I was going at a pretty good clip too so the spinning force of the treadmill belt spun the shat all over the wall behind me. In an instant me, the treadmill, and the walls all had a big wide brown shat stripe. Not good! I'm just glad I wasn't at a public gym at the time...
> 
> I used to trust em, not any more!
Click to expand...

 :lol: See , there ya go . ANother reason not to work out. :lol:


----------



## bullsnot

sawsman said:


> A short blast of gas doesn't linger long, but leaving your plasta next to a tree or bush can stink the area up for days.. :O•-:


Laying a patch of morning glory would definitely cantaminate an area for a while. :O•-:


----------



## OKEE

NHS said:


> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short piece of garden hose would make a good elk bugle :mrgreen: with a little practice to hit the high notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're talking! If someone came up with the correctly shaped reed, and a feller could develop proper sphincter control.....WALLA! You'd have yourself a hands free cow call!! You'd just have to be extra careful to not confuse it with your mouth reed. That might be easy to do when sitting on a game trail in the dark.
Click to expand...

 :O||: I think we are on to something NHS.We could make millions with are own line of calls. Each call would include a free latex glove -_O- .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

TEX-O-BOB said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal experience with the "Never trust a fart" business...I think the edict should extend to those 35 and up...just saying....
> 
> 
> 
> *Me too! I was on the treadmill one morning with an unusually amount of guttural activity going on. All morning long I had been tooting away with no problem at all. I was about ten minutes into my workout when the urge hit again. I thought nothing of it and pushed hard to evacuate the pending flatus. Wrong! I sharted down both legs and all over the treadmill. I was going at a pretty good clip too so the spinning force of the treadmill belt spun the shat all over the wall behind me. In an instant me, the treadmill, and the walls all had a big wide brown shat stripe. Not good! I'm just glad I wasn't at a public gym at the time...*
> 
> I used to trust em, not any more!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Holy ****, please tell me this is a true story. I just lmfao. :mrgreen: I laughed so hard my wife asked my why I was laughing. So I told her, We are both still laughing as I type this. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

On a side note, I don't know that I would have told that one. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tex can I please make your post my new signature? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

Tex's story reminds me of the night I became a true missionary on my mission, almost made it the full two years, but two weeks shy....fortunately we slept in hammocks, which are much easier to clean. Fortunately, there was not a spinning belt below me to flip it all over.


----------



## BPturkeys

OK...alright...this thread is finally taken off...come on boys, keep the "how I shat myself" stories coming 

When I was a young lad working for the old Theater Candy Company, we had an old guy, Bill Wilson was his name, that was a big believer in the motto, "never take a crap on your own time". Every morning old Bill would rush in the back door and head straight to the can and take his morning constitutional. On Monday mornings he'd be in there a good half 'n hour cause I know he would religiously keep the faith and never crap on his own time...and we was closed weekends. One particularly stormy Monday morning the traffic was running real slow and I can still see old Bill sticking just his head in the back door and yellin at Kenny, the boss,..."Kenny, I'll be back in a bit"...Bill finally took that crap on his own time.


----------



## NHS

Does a big game hunter poo in clumps or pebbles? From the sounds of it, most around here are more like soft serve icecream.


----------



## bullsnot

NHS said:


> Does a big game hunter poo in clumps or pebbles? From the sounds of it, most around here are more like soft serve icecream.


Some days it just isn't your day.

One of the funniest stories I recall though involved my stepdad. One day while out hunting he said he needed some time to himself and wondered off into the trees. When he left he was wearing a pretty normal outfit meaning jeans, a flannel shirt, and some low top hikers with wool socks. When he came back he was wearing daisy dukes (and I mean SHORT!!!) and had no socks on. We didn't know whether to laugh or ask him if we was accosted by some sort of mountain rapist. Perhaps he was into some stuff I wasn't aware of. Eventually we busted up laughing and asked him just what in the hell happened to him. He just grumbled that he was heading back to camp. Later he finally admitted he had a rough situation and sharted all over himself and ended up burying his undies, his socks, and cutting off his pant legs. I guess coming back looking like some sort of mountain cross dresser was better than the embarassment of being covered in shat. I would've paid $1000 for a camera at that moment!! It would be a family heirloom.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

fixed blade said:


> Tex can I please make your post my new signature? :mrgreen:


Sure go ahead... And yes, every word of that story actually happened.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal experience with the "Never trust a fart" business...I think the edict should extend to those 35 and up...just saying....
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I was on the treadmill one morning with an unusually amount of guttural activity going on. All morning long I had been tooting away with no problem at all. I was about ten minutes into my workout when the urge hit again. I thought nothing of it and pushed hard to evacuate the pending flatus. Wrong! I sharted down both legs and all over the treadmill. I was going at a pretty good clip too so the spinning force of the treadmill belt spun the shat all over the wall behind me. In an instant me, the treadmill, and the walls all had a big wide brown shat stripe. Not good! I'm just glad I wasn't at a public gym at the time...
> 
> I used to trust em, not any more!
Click to expand...

I thought you were never going to tell anybody this story...oh wait, I already did! Sorry buddy, you just can't trust me with info that good. Too funny!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Quit editing my posts you simp! "Basterd" is not a cuss word! And neither is biotch, asz, dammit, tit, boob, cooter, shlong, or peckerhead! Especially on a thread like this one! :evil: 

Leave the censorship at school or in church. :?


----------



## jahan

So I have a legitimate question, at what age does sharting because a very big concern in your daily life? I need exact ages here so I know when I need to start paying closer attention. I have had too many close calls lately and I am worried my sphincter control isn't what it use to be. I fear I am quickly approaching this age.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke

From what I have read on the Internet, it all depends on your sexual preferences.


----------



## Yonni

this is the best thread ever, I read some of these to my wife and we are laughing so hard right now!!! Now to debate telling my story or not :shock:


----------



## GPA

Jahan, this can happen at any age. 

I remember a time, back in a small college dorm room in Pennsylvania many years ago. Eight or so guys were crammed in there watching two guys play Madden football on the old Sega Genesis. Dave, one of the residents of the room, lay on the couch in nothing but boxer shorts, sick as a dog from the flu/stomach virus that he tried to combat with 15-20 cups of Old Milwaukee beer from a warm keg the previous night. 

Dave decided to be a gentlemen and climb up to the top bunk in the room to free up some couch space for others to sit. 

What a guy. 

As he climbed up with his back facing all of us, we heard the words that would be etched into our minds forever: "F*ck, I just sh*t myself!"

Of course we immediately look up to see something that was later described as a scene from a Bounty paper towel commercial as poor Dave's boxer shorts became completely saturated with what was just seconds before, safely contained within his bowels.

Dave was 19 years old at the time. This can happen to anyone at anytime.


----------



## BPturkeys

jahan said:


> So I have a legitimate question, at what age does sharting because a very big concern in your daily life? I need exact ages here so I know when I need to start paying closer attention. I have had too many close calls lately and I am worried my sphincter control isn't what it use to be. I fear I am quickly approaching this age.  :mrgreen:


Jahan, age does not define sphincter control, sphincter control defines age. Lose one...gain the other


----------



## OKEE

jahan said:


> So I have a legitimate question, at what age does sharting because a very big concern in your daily life? I need exact ages here so I know when I need to start paying closer attention. I have had too many close calls lately and I am worried my sphincter control isn't what it use to be. I fear I am quickly approaching this age.  :mrgreen:


The day your born. you start out in diapers and you end up in diapers with a few good years of control in between. :-|O|-:


----------



## Al Hansen

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, the "Golden Years". Look forward to them gents (and gals). And if you haven't figured out what Golden stands for the color of the Dr's pockets and the color of the specimen cup. :roll:


----------



## Huntoholic

And now we know where the old saying "Ch!t Happens" comes from.............


----------



## bullsnot

Huntoholic said:


> And now we know where the old saying "Ch!t Happens" comes from.............


I thought Forest Gump coined that phrase? My reality has been shattered.


----------



## .45

Gross thread....

Ya know....some things just should never be talked about...

Thanks Tex.... _/O _/O


----------



## Fowlmouth

So me and some buddies go night fishing at Utah Lake, my one buddy goes and finds a nice big rock to prop under his fishing pole, he casts out and sets his pole on this rock. A while later we all start smelling a nasty chit smell everytime our buddy walks by us and we figured he was just blowing gas, finally we get him over by the lantern where there is some light and notice he has chit all over his hands, pants, shirt and side of his face. Well this big rock he found to prop up his fishing pole was apparently a headstone for someone elses pile. I don't know if passing gas or the chit smell scares animals away, but I know it scares fish because we didn't catch a **** thing!


----------



## .45

Fowlmouth said:


> So me and some buddies go night fishing at Utah Lake, my one buddy goes and finds a nice big rock to prop under his fishing pole, he casts out and sets his pole on this rock. A while later we all start smelling a nasty chit smell everytime our buddy walks by us and we figured he was just blowing gas, finally we get him over by the lantern where there is some light and notice he has chit all over his hands, pants, shirt and side of his face. Well this big rock he found to prop up his fishing pole was apparently a headstone for someone elses pile. I don't know if passing gas or the chit smell scares animals away, but I know it scares fish because we didn't catch a **** thing!


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## Duckking88

holy crap Tex i just shot sunkist all over my keyboard. great story and thank you for the luagh. -_O-


----------



## Nambaster

Back in Jr. High my friends and I had a great time with cigarette lighters igniting some awesome blue darts. As if they weren't funny enough one day my buddy called us all to attention and said that he had a good one on the way... 

There was no ignition...Just a big gurgle and then some immediate seepage... Similar to watching the red dot on a buck hit in the vitals as it expands and saturates a hide... Unfortunately my buddy had to take a shower at my house and we just canned his shorts in an Albertson's bag.


----------



## Bax*

Bump


----------



## ridgetop

Holy resurrected from the dead!!!:shock:

I think I'll stay upwind from this one.:grin:


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Oh my gosh, I had to stop reading because I kept laughing at work, such a funny thread!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Sounds like a sick duck sometimes when I break wind then it smells like a skunk or catfish bait so I would have to say it doesn't affect wild game.


----------



## bullsnot

Wow...forgot about this one. I guess some really do linger!

Suddenly got a visual of my dad in daisy dukes all over again. Forgot about that too.


----------



## BPturkeys

Without my knowledge, a nice old Tom snuck in from the back of me and was standing about 30 yards away just glassing the area for that hen he'd heard yelping a short time earlier. Leisurely I leaned and past a moderately noisy fart...his responding gobble led to his demise.

This happened to me 8 or 10 years ago near Cedonia, WA


----------



## ISHY

Some how I doubt Tex's wife didn't react the same as Jason Sudekis


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I need to show this thread to my wife so she sees that other grown men think farts are funny and she didn't just marry some immature manchild.


----------



## Groganite




----------



## muddydogs

Well ya know what they say about a fart don't ya? A fart is just a turd honking for the right of way.


----------



## swbuckmaster

My farts don't stink I have sent loc pants. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeaverDam

colorcountrygunner said:


> I need to show this thread to my wife so she sees that other grown men think farts are funny and she didn't just marry some immature manchild.


You know what else is immature and funny was me laughing hysterically in church last week when I heard somebody's toddler load up a diaper with half a gallon of gravy. (I was asked to leave).


----------



## greg1083

This thread is amazing.....I can't stop laughing.....haha


----------



## LostLouisianian

My three year old grandson is infatuated with farts. He even has a minion fart blaster....I love that kid.


----------



## bullsnot

LostLouisianian said:


> My three year old grandson is infatuated with farts. He even has a minion fart blaster....I love that kid.


My 65 year old uncle still giggles when he farts and asks if I heard that "barking spider"....when it's just the 2 of us!

I just want to tell him dude I'm 40 now and that stopped being funny when I was 8 and heard it for the 748th time.


----------



## LostLouisianian

bullsnot said:


> My 65 year old uncle still giggles when he farts and asks if I heard that "barking spider"....when it's just the 2 of us!
> 
> I just want to tell him dude I'm 40 now and that stopped being funny when I was 8 and heard it for the 748th time.


Bull.....you don't understand. At his age he can't remember ever telling you that so it's like the first time for him......oh I don't know, the voice of experience maybe. I am starting to be told by people that they've heard the story already just a couple of weeks ago and I honestly don't remember telling them. Hopefully I have a few years left before I don't remember who I am but it's not looking good for the home team.


----------



## Bax*

Bump.

Thought we could all use a thread like this


----------



## Frank M

Definitely spooks game. Do it in a nightclub or bar and see what happens to your game.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

If you get the pitch just right you can call bucks in during the rut. Takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Okay, I was bored. This might actually be funnier without the captions.








Why some Hunters don't like Mountainhouse







www.bitchute.com


----------



## TheOtherJeff

Apparently we have, at last, a definitive answer to this question.









Deer Fart Almost Ruins Hunt for Potential Oklahoma Record Buck


Zach Meadows spent most of November 3 trying hard to slow his heart rate and keep his hands from shaking. The typical whitetail buck of a lifetime was marching around right near him, and while he wasn’t quite within arrow range yet, the deer was getting ready to spar with a nontypical of similar...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## 2:22

bullsnot said:


> After reading the thread about fires and scent I started to wonder about what other bad habits I have as far as contaminating my camo with scents that may spook game.
> 
> The other day while sitting next to a game trail I suddenly had the urge to pass gas. I immediately thought of the smoke thread. So I tried to hold it. After about 15 minutes I felt like I was going to pop and I had to clinch certain muscles quite tightly and it was quickly becoming a distraction. I felt conflicted.
> 
> Then I had the thought of the sound that comes with it. I don't think I've ever heard game pass gas and I wondered if when they do if it sounds differently. I wondered if the sound of a human passing gas would be unique and heard for quite some distance. Of course as some of your more experienced gas passers know there is an art to making it quiet but it does take some discipline and practice.
> 
> So does the smell of passing gas spook game? Certainly it has to stay in your clothing for quite some time. How about the sounds of passing gas? Does that spook game? What techniques do you use to avoid this problem, do you cut certain meals out of your hunting menu?


If the wind is to where he is going to smell your farts, He has long ago smelled you and blasted out of there. I don't care if you were wearing charcol clothes, spraying scent nutralizer or washed your clothes in baking soda,......He smelled you and is gone!


----------



## 2:22

I would bet that if you can move your backside in a way that looks flattering as you break wind into the great outdoors, you could at least entice the lady Elk. I know that most women are impressed with their husbands ability to let go of flatulants on command!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2:22 said:


> I would bet that if you can move your backside in a way that looks flattering as you break wind into the great outdoors, you could at least entice the lady Elk. I know that most women are impressed with their husbands ability to let go of flatulants on command!


Mine is always so impressed she sics the dog on me.


----------



## maffleck6

bullsnot said:


> After reading the thread about fires and scent I started to wonder about what other bad habits I have as far as contaminating my camo with scents that may spook game.
> 
> The other day while sitting next to a game trail I suddenly had the urge to pass gas. I immediately thought of the smoke thread. So I tried to hold it. After about 15 minutes I felt like I was going to pop and I had to clinch certain muscles quite tightly and it was quickly becoming a distraction. I felt conflicted.
> 
> Then I had the thought of the sound that comes with it. I don't think I've ever heard game pass gas and I wondered if when they do if it sounds differently. I wondered if the sound of a human passing gas would be unique and heard for quite some distance. Of course as some of your more experienced gas passers know there is an art to making it quiet but it does take some discipline and practice.
> 
> So does the smell of passing gas spook game? Certainly it has to stay in your clothing for quite some time. How about the sounds of passing gas? Does that spook game? What techniques do you use to avoid this problem, do you cut certain meals out of your hunting menu?


You know its a great thread when 11 years later I am still reading and laughing. What a topic.


----------



## jlofthouse16

Thanks to all for your responses. All I can say is: "Let 'er rip!"


----------



## WButch

Many (most?) old threads should be left in the archive, but I'm LMAO about this one! 🤣


----------

